# Tonight



## magnatom (25 Mar 2008)

Hi Guys,

A quick heads up. I will be on ITV (STV) tonight on Scotland today. It relates to the abuse I have suffered on youtube etc. It took a lot of soul searching today (talking to my wife, talking to the police) to decide if this was in my best interests. However, My name is already in the public domain and I wanted to set the record straight (apparently the Sun is calling me a Vigilante cyclist!) 

This was not my doing, a freelance reporter noticed the youtube abuse and wanted to cover it. I didn't reply but he went ahead and got it published anyway. STV found out about it and during the day they have been asking people to phone in an text if they knew me. I couldn't avoid it. I hope I come across well. 

You will find it on the BBC scotland website sometime after it has been broadcast. If someone could rip it for me I would be grateful.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (25 Mar 2008)

Good luck magnatom - hope it all goes well for you...


----------



## jmaccyd (25 Mar 2008)

Well just watch the press, they tend to have their own agenda about the situation on the roads (you know, where all at each others throats, it's a war out there etc)


----------



## killiekosmos (25 Mar 2008)

It is on the STV web-site http://www.stv.tv/content/news/head...ilante_cyclist_shames_Glasgow_drivers_2008032

I hope it goes OK but from experience I would not trust any journalists. They may twist the story to their own ends.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Mar 2008)

Good luck mate, I wouldn't worry too much. It does seem unlikely that the bloodbus/cruiser crowd will come out of it smelling like roses.


----------



## goo_mason (25 Mar 2008)

Good luck. Hopefully catch it shortly - once the idiots know that they are being scrutinised by the media and the law they may have cause to worry about the next knock at their door...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2008)

Good luck magnatom - 'top gear' with a difference. Keep cool.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (25 Mar 2008)

Best of luck Mags. I don't necessarily agree with everything you've YouTubed but this has gone too far and I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## sheddy (25 Mar 2008)

Best of luck and - try not to loose your temper


----------



## Cab (25 Mar 2008)

Fingers crossed for you Mag!

Edit: That could have been a lot worse. Dunno what the point of the voxpops but was, but other than that a decent enough report. In the intro to the article, is there more about the threats?


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2008)

Just watched it from the link above - seemed fine to me ! 6.10pm !


----------



## goo_mason (25 Mar 2008)

Just caught it - disappointingly short and intent on referring to you as a vigilante, which conveys entirely the wrong meaning. But you came across very well, very non-vigilante and very balanced.

Good that they got an equal number of drivers who were for and against cyclists using cameras though.

Now - I wonder how much notice the police would take of any future videos of dangerous driving being reported to them, since they claim we should all approach them first. How many on here have had the police interested in their reports and where the police have taken any action ? It would be interesting to find out the statistics.

Will be even more interesting to find out if it drives even more of the nutters over to try and leave nasty comments...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (25 Mar 2008)

Think you came over really well magnatom – short report but seemed balanced – even got wvm sticking up for you!! 
would be interested if police really would take more of an interest if one reports things to them in the first instance – not very likely in my experience – go and have that well deserved pint


----------



## historyman (25 Mar 2008)

What link above? If someone cd. post the link i'd be grateful


----------



## goo_mason (25 Mar 2008)

Here's the evening version


----------



## historyman (25 Mar 2008)

cheers (sorry, found the original link in the meantime, should have looked a bit harder!)


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2008)

I'm happy with it - seems really fine - he's not some lycra clad race cyclist - the guys got hi viz on and is 'just riding his bike' - you don't come over as anything other than a fella on a bike........... well done.


----------



## palinurus (25 Mar 2008)

I was just going to wish you good luck, bit late tho'. Hey! good work.


----------



## killiekosmos (25 Mar 2008)

STV did a reasonable job of balanced reporting. 

If I were Magnatom (who looks nothing like his avitar :-)) I'd be careful for a while ( and don't mean about mad bus and taxi drivers). The media loves to set people up for a fall (John Smeaton as a recent example) so watch they don't start following you or talking to workmates and neighbours to get some 'dirt'.


----------



## domtyler (25 Mar 2008)

Seemed like a good enough report to me, you can't really blame them for latching on to the term "vigilante" in order to increase the drama.

Have to say that the good Doctor has a face more suited to radio than TV though.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (25 Mar 2008)

Link to Scottish sun article – courtesy of some driver on blood bus no less!! – where I notice, since your recently found fame magnatom, the treats have decreased (apart from bmc killer, who still seems to be a little agitated) 
http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hesunta5.jpg


----------



## BentMikey (25 Mar 2008)

I see there's a ToS violation removal of your bullied off the road by a bus video, and that it's gone from youtube now. I'm not sure what I think of that, though I can't blame youtube for avoiding any controversy and removing it rightly or wrongly.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Mar 2008)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Link to Scottish sun article – courtesy of some driver on blood bus no less!! – where I notice, since your recently found fame magnatom, the treats have decreased (apart from bmc killer, who still seems to be a little agitated)
> http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hesunta5.jpg



Yeeehaaaa, that is great positive stuff for you Magnatom!


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2008)

I just caught the end credits earlier and saw 'vigilante cyclist' and I thought, 'is that......Nah! can't be'. Then I saw this and realized it was.

T'wasn't a bad report: They picked the best muppet moments from your clips and you came over pretty well.

You're braver than me Magnatom, especially given the circumstances. I'd now be changing my bike, jacket, helmet and route 

I'm still not sure that overall cameras are a positive thing, nor am I comfortable with the thought of another surveillance device in peoples lives. Some more mulling to be done.


----------



## carlpie (25 Mar 2008)

Kudos to you Magnatom, and use whatever technology you can lay your hands on. Anybody's life (cyclist or non) is worth than somebody getting to work two minutes earlier.


----------



## Tony (25 Mar 2008)

And support from here. As a non-helmet wearer, and someone who has been slapped by a car passenger at speed, where could I mount a cam?


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2008)

I missed the news report but saw the link above I thought you came across well Magnatom, are BBC doing something also? I didn't like the word Vigilante which the media use, creates the wrong image in my head. I like WVM's attitude, let the bloke do what he likes.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2008)

Expect some crap on this site folks, cos the 'username' pops up 12th on a google search and points to here, so brace yourselves for a few trolls !!!

Ah well - well done dude.....


----------



## magnatom (25 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments. I was cycling home when it was on, but I have just saw it online. Seems reasonable I suppose. I will have to look at it a few times before I can say any more.

Just annoyed that my helmet was wonky! They wanted the camera on my helmet (not where it normally is) so they taped it on. I also usually have a strap and glasses underneath it so the strap was a bit loose and I didn't have time to tighten it. So the camera appears to have dragged it down a little!

Hey ho.

Police have been very helpful, and they are currently investigating. In fact one of them was a cycle trained officer and was very supportive. He said that having police stamped on his back does not stop the close shaves. He just has the advantage of a radio where he can get the driver stopped by a marked car further down the road.


Mike, yes the video was removed because one chap on bloodbus, who claims to be the driver in it complained. His story has lots of holes in it, and he cannot tell me the date that the incident happened (depsite apparently being disciplined recently!) I will look into what I can do.

Anyway I'm off for a well deserved glass of wine!


----------



## arranandy (25 Mar 2008)

I thought you got your point across really well Magnatom and the report seemed to be sympathetic towards you and your reasons for having the helmetcam. Unfortunately as previous posters have said you are now in the public domain and have to expect both the positive and negative aspects that this will bring. Anyway best of luck to you


----------



## goo_mason (25 Mar 2008)

You've done us all proud, and stuck your head above the parapet for the good of us all. You have my utmost respect.

And good on the police for the help you're getting for investigating the goings-on.

I reckon you'll probably get a lot more support now from serious, level-headed motorists than abuse from the usual idiots. Everyone could see you're just a normal bloke cycling to work and not this mad, ranting, panting, vigilante figure frothing at the mouth and screaming at errant motorists 

Enjoy your wine, ya big non-Jessie !


----------



## arranandy (25 Mar 2008)

I just want to add that I thought the 'vigilante' tag was totally unjustified and unfair


----------



## Archie (25 Mar 2008)

One positive aspect of the publicity is curious users will view the videos, see the idiotic comments from the hate campaign and hopefully weigh in with their own comments. May restore some balance to the "debate". 

I don't envy your position for sure, but well done on putting a good front on. Be a VERY good boy now, as plenty people will be watching for a wrong move.


----------



## catwoman (25 Mar 2008)

You are braver than I am. When I had a much publicised exchange (of words) with Boris Johnson a few years back I came home one day to find a journalist on my doorstep wanting to interview me. I politely refused to comment as I had an instinctive mistust of him. Besides which, for my 15 minutes of fame I don't want to be associated with Bozza! 
Well done for putting your point across so well and good luck to you.


----------



## gambatte (25 Mar 2008)

Not just mags and cyclists that are in bloodbus' sights now

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/columnists/clarkson/article652539.ece


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2008)

I'll join you in a few glasses - brave man you are, but came over as a totally reasonable person..didn't spot the wonky helmet, glad you took the helmet off for the interviewed bit...


----------



## magnatom (25 Mar 2008)

Has anyone got a copy of the video off the net or can someone tell me some software that can do it?


----------



## Archie (25 Mar 2008)

This guy should be able to help. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmN1WAUjOcE


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> Not just mags and cyclists that are in bloodbus' sights now
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/columnists/clarkson/article652539.ece



They are bang to rights with it though - I work at one end of the 42 bus route - into and out of Manchester to Parrs Wood / Stockport. Only Stagecoach run a bus to Stockport because they have to.

My wife and kids met me a week or so back for lunch in Didsbury - nice affluent area, but the number of buses... OMG..... the kids were going bonkers... ohh another Magic Bus.... and another, and another, and another.... every couple of seconds....madness..... they often run fairly empty out of the student traveling times...

If young kids can spot the madness, why can't the rest of us.......


----------



## goo_mason (25 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> Has anyone got a copy of the video off the net or can someone tell me some software that can do it?



I see one of your 'fans' has posted it up as a 'Video Reply' on one of your postings.

I recorded it on my DVR - if you need it, I can probably get it off onto the antique laptop and transfer it to my PC to convert into a viewable format.


----------



## sadjack (25 Mar 2008)

If you dont already know, vixy.net will allow you to download youtube video.

If you do, ignore me.


----------



## civ (25 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> Has anyone got a copy of the video off the net or can someone tell me some software that can do it?



Right click, save as


----------



## mootaineer (25 Mar 2008)

Hey Magnatom,

Well done & nice interview!
I would get a helmet cam if a nice enough one came out but I want better quality than the current wire-free cams and I also want to go wireless...
I also want to use it snowboarding...
Fussy aren't I? 

Are Glasgow drivers more aggressive? 
I do see stupidity and careless driving quite a lot in London.
I don't know whether it's because I'm not the "angry cyclist" I used to be or because I just expect the worst but it doesn't get under my skin much anymore. (Well I _try_ to be calm - not _always_ successful).


----------



## Tetedelacourse (25 Mar 2008)

Magnatom. I have mixed feelings about all this. I can't say well done to you because of the situation you have ultimately put yourself in. As you might recall, I'm of a similar age and home situation as you, and to be honest if I were receiving the sort of publicity that you have, I don't know that I'd be too comfortable about it. 

I also can't say that I'm all that surprised that some people have reacted in the way they have, given that you continually, as I think Crackle pointed out, "put your head above the parapet", regardless of how noble your reasons for doing so may be. 

I see a lot of congratulatory responses from folk here and I simply can't join in. I guess I'm a worrier and I consider you to be more than just a fellow forummer. I've known you since C+ and I hope to God that nothing untoward happens as a result of you taking a stance and NOT turning the other cheek.

Och maybe I'm reading more into it all than I should but it certainly makes you check yourself about what information you post on tinterweb.

I thought you did come across well in the interview, but it only became news because of the wrong reasons. How does this sit with the piece that's supposed to go out on the beeb? Is that tomorrow? Anyway, take care mate.


----------



## nethalus (25 Mar 2008)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Link to Scottish sun article – courtesy of some driver on blood bus no less!! – where I notice, since your recently found fame magnatom, the treats have decreased (apart from bmc killer, who still seems to be a little agitated)
> http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hesunta5.jpg




Not Bigbus are you???


----------



## Rolo (25 Mar 2008)

I've reported all of your videos that feature the faces of people as they are breaking the data protection act 1998.

Hopefully they will be gone within a few days.


----------



## wafflycat (25 Mar 2008)

sniff... sniff... ah yes, the instantly recognisable smell of liquid bovine bowel movements..


----------



## Rolo (25 Mar 2008)

wafflycat said:


> sniff... sniff... ah yes, the instantly recognisable smell of liquid bovine bowel movements..



do you have to order your hats from a specialist store?

http://www.waveney.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/B68E9776-D8CD-4E4B-92D4-957A010DFD6B/0/imagespolicy.pdf


----------



## PrettyboyTim (25 Mar 2008)

mootaineer said:


> Hey Magnatom,
> Are Glasgow drivers more aggressive?
> I do see stupidity and careless driving quite a lot in London.
> I don't know whether it's because I'm not the "angry cyclist" I used to be or because I just expect the worst but it doesn't get under my skin much anymore. (Well I _try_ to be calm - not _always_ successful).



I was thinking about that - perhaps the difference is that in much of London it's pretty hard to get over 25mph so less people are inclined to overtake at speed.

I've only ever had a very close shave by someone going fast. They must have been going at least 40 in a 30 zone, but now that road have a 20mph limit and speed bumps.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (25 Mar 2008)

Say Magnatom, did they edit your heavy breathing out of that final clip? I couldn't hear it ;-)


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2008)

Rolo said:


> do you have to order your hats from a specialist store?
> 
> http://www.waveney.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/B68E9776-D8CD-4E4B-92D4-957A010DFD6B/0/imagespolicy.pdf




Yes very good: You've read the words but failed to interpret them. I think you'll find that doesn't apply to individuals but corporations/companies.

Whether you get the videos removed from Youtube is an entirely different matter as that has more to do with policies that they have in place than the legality of the videos.

Now whether you could make a legal challenge to set a new precedent for individuals using cameras in certain circumstances is another matter and not one I could tell you a lot about but right now your interpretation of the act is plain 'wrong'.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Mar 2008)

Rolo said:


> I've reported all of your videos that feature the faces of people ...



Then you're an arse. Correct or (as I suspect) not.


----------



## gambatte (26 Mar 2008)

Crackle said:


> Yes very good: You've read the words but failed to interpret them. I think you'll find that doesn't apply to individuals but corporations/companies.



Yep, I was going to point that out to him on Bloodbus, but they've temporarily suspended membership. If Rolo had searched a bit more than his 1st google hit, he'd have found this had been questioned on this forum, others and on the camera retailers websites.


----------



## bianco (26 Mar 2008)

I love that couple in the car opposing the borg.

Not on the dole at all!


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2008)

Rolo said:


> I've reported all of your videos that feature the faces of people as they are breaking the data protection act 1998.
> 
> Hopefully they will be gone within a few days.



In which case I hope you reported every other video on YouTube too that has faces of people in.... .............. No? now why doesn't that suprise me. Does that not strike you as unfair Rolo?


----------



## gambatte (26 Mar 2008)

Hopefully the increasing number of cyclists with cameras will start a trend to both increase general driver awareness and get those who don't deserve the title of 'Professional driver' scurrying from one employer to the next, till theres nowhere left to go.

The techs only getting smaller and cheaper, you know it'll happen. I keep saying I'm waiting for the ATC to hit less than 50 quid. Reckon I'll be cycling cammed up before the year is out.


----------



## spindrift (26 Mar 2008)

Good work magnatom, i feel a bit embarrassed that I posted "lame" after your pedestrian interaction.

This is all positive, the squeels from the liars and illiterate psychopaths on Bloodbus is evidence this campaign is working.


"Vigilante" is entirely the wrong word, are CCTVs in banks "vigilantes"?

Only idiot drivers have anything to fear from being monitored, that's why rolo's whining and snivelling like the gutless freak he is.


----------



## nethalus (26 Mar 2008)

Rolo said:


> I've reported all of your videos that feature the faces of people as they are breaking the data protection act 1998.
> 
> Hopefully they will be gone within a few days.



Nowt wrong with my videos!!


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2008)

The troll has arrived - hello Rolo !


----------



## spindrift (26 Mar 2008)

To Strathclyde Cruisers, cc Strathcylde police: 

Dear Sir and madam. 

Apologies for the scatter-gun approach to contacting you, the "Contact Us" link doesn't seem to work. 

STV did a feature on magnatom,. a cyclist who films errant driver behaviour. Your forum discusses the case, and a number of worrying posts have been allowed on the forum. 

Calling this gentleman a "self-gratification artist" and a "virgin" probably says more about your forum members than magnatom, but may i ask if you are going to leave the posts on your site that describe where this gentleman works and his appearance? threats to attack him and destroy his camera? 

The link's here: 



http://www.strathycruise.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=90033 

For instance: 






its ***** like him that make me wish i still had my fiesta. 

rule no 1 of the road, don't wee-wee of a guy driving a £50 car 








This guy is a chugger. 

Someone run him over. 

In fact, find out where I can find him and I'll do better. 

End quote. 


Of course your forum has the right to allow criticism, i wonder if you could clarify whether the death threats posted on Strathclyde Cruisers are part of an official policy or whether you will take action to remove these dangerous threats? 


Best regards


----------



## domtyler (26 Mar 2008)

spindrift said:


> Good work magnatom, i feel a bit embarrassed that I posted "lame" after your pedestrian interaction.
> 
> This is all positive, the squeels from the liars and illiterate psychopaths on Bloodbus is evidence this campaign is working.
> 
> ...



Vigilante: One who takes or advocates the taking of law enforcement into one's own hands.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Mar 2008)

That was a good report - I thought the Sun article was actually interesting too, despite using the term vigilante, it made it very clear that Magnatom (the mysterious caped crusader, apparently!) was filming 'dodgy drivers.' 

I've decided I am going to write an academic piece about all this. Surveillance by ordinary people, lateral surveillance (watching each other) or 'Sousveillance' (watching from below) is a very current topic at the moment. As a cyclist too, I'm doubly interested. I'll probably contact a number of you privately to talk about this further, of that's okay.


----------



## spindrift (26 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> Vigilante: One who takes or advocates the taking of law enforcement into one's own hands.




Well, exactly!

Magna's not doing that at all!


----------



## BentMikey (26 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> Vigilante: One who takes or advocates the taking of law enforcement into one's own hands.




I'm not sure that a helmet camera cyclist is doing that, and defo not Magnatom. He's simply bringing unwanted publicity to lawbreaking drivers, and leaving any "justice" up to their employers.


----------



## yello (26 Mar 2008)

Someone was bound to say it...



> When cyclists pay road tax, insurance and abide by the rules of the road only then will they deserve any respect.



..I'd have felt let down if it wasn't said 

Respect to you magnatom. I wouldn't have done it myself. I reckon you came across well on the tele, very balanced. I do hope none of the idiots on the road try something stupid.


----------



## wafflycat (26 Mar 2008)

BentMikey said:


> I'm not sure that a helmet camera cyclist is doing that, and defo not Magnatom. He's simply bringing unwanted publicity to lawbreaking drivers, and leaving any "justice" up to their employers.



I tend to agree. Would said drivers be complaining if he'd filmed them doing *good* driving and let their employers know? I seriously doubt it: they'd be puffing up the chests in pride at what a wonderful example they are setting...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (26 Mar 2008)

You can grab files from youtube using this site as well
http://keepvid.com/


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Mar 2008)

Do you love anyone enough to give them your last Rolo?

Excellent, give them ours too while you're at it. He's an obnoxious pr*ck with a vacancy between his ears.

Well done Mags, btw.


----------



## Arch (26 Mar 2008)

bianco said:


> I love that couple in the car opposing the borg.
> 
> Not on the dole at all!



Yes, why did the words "slack jawed yokel" come into my head at that point?

I thought that was very good Magnatom - you joked a while ago that you were going to be measured by the 'Arch' standard, well, I think you easily match it. In fact, you get extra points for having an interesting regional accent.

But why did I think you had a beard?

Let's face it, it's going to take years and years of drip drip drip to get some people to think of bad driving as something that matters - just like with drink driving, and stuff like that. I'm afraid we either keep on niggling, or give up and start wearing suits of armour with pillows tied to it. Actually, I bet THAT would get you some space. Good on you Magnatom, for having the guts - I'm nowhere near as courageous about tackling people face to face and I admire your courage, even if I wouldn't do it myself. Keep safe though.

And the comment from the police about going to them in the first instance. Does anyone think the police know how little faith some of us have in them (and the courts) to actually do anything? So many of us complain that they won't or don't follow things up, and hence feel the need to take our own action, but they seem to think we'll rely on them. Are they naive, or simply trotting out the right words?


----------



## spindrift (26 Mar 2008)

_And the comment from the police about going to them in the first instance. Does anyone think the police know how little faith some of us have in them (and the courts) to actually do anything? So many of us complain that they won't or don't follow things up, and hence feel the need to take our own action, but they seem to think we'll rely on them. Are they naive, or simply trotting out the right words?_

Those quotes from the cops are hollow, laughable face-saving exercises.

Cyclists report bad driving and nothing happens. A cyclist in cambridge was assaulted by a driver, in front of witnesses, and no action was taken. How dare the police say that?


----------



## Rab (26 Mar 2008)

Magna

Just back from an extended Easter Break, wow  things have move on a bit haven't they.

I spotted the article in the paper yesterday (my parents buy the Sun and I was staying with them - honest)

Thought you came over very well on the STV clip pretty balanced and not "pompous" as I described you in another thread.  Mucho respect sir, you are a courageous man.

Hopefully now this is now in the public domain, drivers will take a bit more care when passing cyclists. I won't hold my breath though.

The police comment is interesting, hopefully Strathclyde Police will be a little more sympathetic towards us.

One point though, I would just like to echo "tetedelacourse", I worry about you. It just concerns me slightly that some nutter (and lets face it there are a fair few in Glasgow) makes it his personal goal to take you out.

Be careful out there mate


----------



## wafflycat (26 Mar 2008)

Arch said:


> And the comment from the police about going to them in the first instance. Does anyone think the police know how little faith some of us have in them (and the courts) to actually do anything? So many of us complain that they won't or don't follow things up, and hence feel the need to take our own action, but they seem to think we'll rely on them. Are they naive, or simply trotting out the right words?



I know, that was quite laughable. Many of us know, from personal experience, that the police are often very reluctant to do anything at all.


----------



## domtyler (26 Mar 2008)

wafflycat said:


> I know, that was quite laughable. Many of us know, from personal experience, that the police are often very reluctant to do anything at all.



On the other hand, it does drive home the importance of reporting these incidents, at least then we will have more justification to make a noise about it than if no one bothers to.


----------



## 4F (26 Mar 2008)

Rab said:


> One point though, I would just like to echo "tetedelacourse", I worry about you. It just concerns me slightly that some nutter (and lets face it there are a fair few in Glasgow) makes it his personal goal to take you out.
> 
> Be careful out there mate



I would agree. Probably worth wearing a different jacket and tweaking your route sllightly for the next few weeks until the dust settles.


----------



## Arch (26 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> On the other hand, it does drive home the importance of reporting these incidents, at least then we will have more justification to make a noise about it than if no one bothers to.



That's true, but it gets dispiriting to be reporting stuff and nothing happens, and I think the natural reaction is eventually to give up. But I'm really interested to know if the police really think we think it's worth reporting stuff, in which case they must be living in cloud cuckoo land. To be honest, I don't know how the police would cope with following up reports of every transgression, but do they really think they could manage it?


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2008)

This is slightly OT to the main thread, perhaps worthy of it's own if someone thinks so.

But in my mind, I've been debating the use of cameras and whether it is actually good. On the one hand I'm thinking, yes they are a force for good and on the other I'm thinking it's just something else for frustrated motorists to resent and resentment can breed aggression. 

Subtly we begin to move from a situation where most motorists either tolerate or understand our presence on the road to a situation where they actually don't like us but fear the consequences.

I almost feel we should develop a code for their use which includes positive comments as illustrations:?:

This is not the same as increasing driver awareness of cyclists need, having a camera is part of that but it needs to be a positive part and at the moment I feel it's a bit negative in it's use.

What do others think?


----------



## BentMikey (26 Mar 2008)

Positive reinforcement is the best motivator. Criticism doesn't work well unless done very carefully and with respect, sandwiched between two slices of praise.


----------



## Arch (26 Mar 2008)

Crackle said:


> I almost feel we should develop a code for their use which includes positive comments as illustrations:?:



I have tried to put comments on my videos that show WHY a move is bad, rather than just hectoring, so I agree with this. But it can be hard to find anything positive to say, and time is limited and so on.

I suppose I could put up a film of a load of people not doing anything particularly wrong, or being very good, but to be honest, would many people view it? People like to see confrontation, alas....


----------



## wafflycat (26 Mar 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Positive reinforcement is the best motivator. Criticism doesn't work well unless done very carefully and with respect, sandwiched between two slices of praise.



Aye. This is why on more than one occasion I've dropped a line to companies where their drivers have shown me courtesy & respect when I'm in cyclist mode. From the feedback I've received from such, it has always been appreciated by the companies & the drivers. Also, when cycling, I will say thank you, give a thank you wave etc. if safe to do so at the time.


----------



## Rab (26 Mar 2008)

Crackle said:


> This is slightly OT to the main thread, perhaps worthy of it's own if someone thinks so.
> 
> But in my mind, I've been debating the use of cameras and whether it is actually good. On the one hand I'm thinking, yes they are a force for good and on the other I'm thinking it's just something else for frustrated motorists to resent and resentment can breed aggression.
> 
> ...



Crackle

Absolutely spot on, I have been thinking along these lines myself, I am divided by the perceived protection they might give and the increased aggression towards yet another means of monitoring.


----------



## spindrift (26 Mar 2008)

Um, a contrary view would be that the death threats on Bloodbus and Strathclyde Cruisers are the inevitable consequence of the tectonic Plates of road users rubbing up against one another?

More cycling, a cycling renaissance, means a higher profile, means nuttters creep out of the woodwork.


----------



## 4F (26 Mar 2008)

spindrift said:


> More cycling, a cycling renaissance, means a higher profile, means nuttters creep out of the woodwork.



It would be the nutters creeping out of the Clyde Tunnel I would be wary of


----------



## spindrift (26 Mar 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> It would be the nutters creeping out of the Clyde Tunnel I would be wary of



push him! hes top heavy with that camera anyway






http://www.strathycruise.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=90033&start=50


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2008)

spindrift said:


> Um, a contrary view would be that the death threats on Bloodbus and Strathclyde Cruisers are the inevitable consequence of the tectonic Plates of road users rubbing up against one another?
> 
> More cycling, a cycling renaissance, means a higher profile, means nuttters creep out of the woodwork.



Yes, there's a certain strata who will always exist, you will never convince them but I'm talking about possibly alienating the majority not the minority who just need to be dealt with: That's the positives for having a camera.

And with a cycling renaissance even more of a reason to spin a positive light. Magnatom himself has talked about saying positive things when he was looking for slogans.


----------



## cannondale boy (26 Mar 2008)

It's good to see a cyclist of yourself magna, getting the message across on a wider audience. Of course it won't stop them trying to knock you off your bike...lets face it, some uk drivers are crap and i wonder how they passed. 

I have been thinking of getting a camera, just for my safety and well being. If you ever did get knocked over, you have the evidence on film, which is a reassurance in court.


----------



## gambatte (26 Mar 2008)

What these guys fail to understand, or even attempt to understand, is that guys like Magnatom don’t do this to be spiteful.

The group of riders killed or hospitalised in Wales just over a year ago, Mel Vasey wiped out and his mates hospitalised this year near Merseyside. The Olympic hopeful, killed by a council van a few weeks ago in Scotland…. These are just the ones that pop immediately to mind. A couple more minutes and names like Emma Foe come to mind.

These guys on Bloodbus etc complain, “it’s not right, it risks my job.”

Sorry, drivers need educating - your job or someones life, someones dad, someones spouse.

If Mags doesn’t post, what’s your reason to not do it again? What stops you repeating your mistakes until someone is killed or seriously injured?

“Sorry mate, I didn’t see you”
“the sun was in my eyes”
“You must have come out of nowhere”
“I couldn’t leave any more room, I was being overtaken”

We’ve probably all heard at least one of these. 

We’ve also heard of drivers blaming the cyclist when the coppers turn up, to only change their mind when its pointed out there’s a recording device!

Then when you add to the ignorant, careless driving all the truly awful aggressive ones.

Being forced off the road
Having missiles thrown
Yobs hanging out of moving vehicles, hurling abuse
Assaults by said youths…..

I believe in Kent we had some reports of cyclists being pushed from the road into ditches, by car passengers. Think they resulted in a paralysis and maybe a death?

No wonder that more and more cyclists are wearing cams. I’ll be getting one. I’ll not be posting on youtube. But I will probably be sending more evidence of bad and dangerous driving to employers and the police.


----------



## spindrift (26 Mar 2008)

wot gambatte said.


----------



## Rab (26 Mar 2008)

wot gambatte said +1


----------



## wafflycat (26 Mar 2008)

+2

What many of the petrolheads who don't like their bad driving exposed forget is that as cyclists, most of us are also motorists, so it's not some kind of anti-motorist rant, as we too are motorists. What magnatom is exposing is bad driving, pure & simple: the stuff that, if they did it on their driving test, they'd not get a licence in the first place. The problem is, when driving behaviour is bad, you're likely to end up killing or injuring some innocent bystander, cyclist, pedestrian or other motorist. We've got to get away from the mistaken belief that as soon as we hold a driving licence, the good manners, the care towards other road users, goes out of the window and you can do what you want with no thought for others: especially when in charge of a tonne or more of metal moving at speed. Everyone makes mistakes, and it isn't always the fault of the driver when something goes wrong, but there's a heck of a gulf between that and the attitude of some of the petrolheads displayed.


----------



## Twenty Inch (26 Mar 2008)

+ 1, well done.


----------



## wafflycat (26 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> I believe in Kent we had some reports of cyclists being pushed from the road into ditches, by car passengers. Think they resulted in a paralysis and maybe a death?



That actually happened to a friend of mine. A cyclist who also happens to be a motorist, a dad, a husband. He was pushed off his bicycle into a deep ditch by a passenger of an overtaking car. My friend ended up with two badly damaged vertebrae in his neck and was exceedingly lucky not to have been killed or made a quadraplegic. All, as far as we can tell, as the result of someone thinking it's a bit of fun to push a cyclist off a bike into a ditch.


----------



## magnatom (26 Mar 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just a quicky. I'm busy at work at the moment and a bit overwhelmed by comments on my videos (they have to be approved by me now!) people sending me messages, and the comments on here.

First off thanks for all of the comments. 

I certainly understand why some have concerns for me. However, to some extent I didn't have a choice about going public. I was already public because of my previous press in the Evening Times. I am sure the Sun knew who I was from the start and were playing a wee game. I knew they would expose who I was today (which apparently they have, although I haven't seen it - just the Scottish Sun I assume). So I decided to go with the STV interview as this would allow me to come across in a visible and, hopefully, reasonable manner. I think I did, and the article today in the Sun is apparently based closely on the TV interview.

It'll take a few days for all of this to settle down and by then I may have got my head around it. I am just so pleased that the publicity so far has been balanced. I can't ask for more than that.



I will also be hearing back from the police this afternoon.....



P.S. I expect my invite will arrive shortly from big brother. I hear they are looking for celebrities....


----------



## Terminator (26 Mar 2008)

Good luck magnatom.


----------



## Arch (26 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> P.S. I expect my invite will arrive shortly from big brother. I hear they are looking for celebrities....



Nah, you're way too famous for that!


----------



## medals (26 Mar 2008)

I've been away for a few days and it seems I've missed a lot! 

First of all, my congratulations magnatom, on being big enough to highlight the dubious standards of driving we as cyclists have to put up with. 
From the simply ignorant and ill educated, but meaning no deliberate harm. To the more sinister, deliberate bullying and in some cases actual physical harm that some motorists seem to think they can get away with.

Bad driving isn't new, there will aways be honest mistakes made and there will always be people who are just carp at driving, but got lucky on their test and there will aways be nutters. 

I think the differences these days(amongst others) which makes it more dangerous for us cyclists is that there is so much more traffic on the road now,(law of averages says there'll be more bad drivers) cars are bigger and wider, but the roads haven't changed and compared to 25 odd years ago, society has changed in regards of a decline in respect for other people. 
This is bad enough when bumped into in the supermarket, but worse when an individual in charge of a ton of moving metal feels it's ok to use it to intimidate a vulnerable road user. That's why I find it very hard to keep my temper when subjected to such behaviour which could put me in hospital. 
I'm ashamed to say I don't always succeed. But I think it's very important to acknowledge good driving when I see it, as well as have a go at prats behind the wheel.

I'm afraid it highlights just how far we have to go to heal this society in which we live.


----------



## Cab (26 Mar 2008)

I'm pleasantly surprised by how positive media coverage has been.

How are the assorted Magnatom hater sites getting over that?


----------



## Nortones2 (26 Mar 2008)

It will be interesting to see how employers (where this applies) of those encouraging death by dangerous driving, in the course of their work, and the site hosting all the threats, view the provisions of the Corporate Manslaughter and Corporate Homicide Act 2007, coming into force on 6 April. http://www.justice.gov.uk/guidance/manslaughteractguidance.htm


----------



## snorri (26 Mar 2008)

The BBC has just trailed an item on "how dangerous it is to cycle in one of our cities" to be broadcast in the Newsdrive programme Radio Scotland 16.00-18.00 today.
The announcer left little doubt as to whose side she was on!

Edited at 1805
Woops! they must have decided not to include that item after all.


----------



## magnatom (26 Mar 2008)

snorri said:


> The BBC has just trailed an item on "how dangerous it is to cycle in one of our cities" to be broadcast in the Newsdrive programme Radio Scotland 16.00-18.00 today.
> The announcer left little doubt as to whose side she was on!



Aye there is supposed to be an item on reporting Scotland tonight. Someone we know might have a small part in it! 

For anyone that is interested it might be worth listening to Radio Scotland on Friday morning (about 10:30am ish). Me and Fred might be having a wee chat...


----------



## QuickDraw (26 Mar 2008)

Most people get death threats and stalkers once they become famous but not the resourceful Magnatom he does it the other way round and uses them to become famous.

Another well done from me.

I missed it on the telly cos I was waiting for Reporting Scotland cos you told us to look out for you there. There's just no keeping track of your media appearances. 

The coverage has been positive and has protrayed you as doing good despite the vigilante tag. Once your 15 minutes is up it won't have made any difference to the nutters but I'm hopeful that it will have made some difference with some of the unthinking drivers who aren't really malicious just ignorant. And thank you as one of the direct beneficiaries of better standards of driving in Glasgow.


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2008)

Someone made the comment earlier - sorry I can't remember who. But why not try and balance up the bad behaviour with one or two video's showing the good behaviour, or try to get a possitive comment into a negative video - especially if for example it was one of the buses that gave you plenty of room. Maybe they would change their minds and want to make an appearance in a video of yours. 

Congrats on making a stand - I'm always moaning about the bad things I see on the road and not doing anything about it. But be careful.


----------



## yenrod (26 Mar 2008)

Legally the big point is you calling the reg's of the cardrivers.

Not sure on that but otherwise it certainly is _honest_.

Some of that footage is general to us cyclists - we've all had it happen pull-outs, pedestrians, fear of death from CarDrivers.

I am behind you on this but your personal safety Mag, is paramount !!!! 

Take Care !


----------



## goo_mason (26 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> Aye there is supposed to be an item on reporting Scotland tonight. Someone we know might have a small part in it!
> 
> For anyone that is interested it might be worth listening to Radio Scotland on Friday morning (about 10:30am ish). Me and Fred might be having a wee chat...



I'd better keep my eyes and ears peeled and open then ! I also heard a rumour that Martin Scorcese and Quentin Tarantino are in the running for the film adaptation of your story  I heard that Gerard Butler is up for your part and Julia Roberts is slated to play Arch


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (26 Mar 2008)

*Safety*

I agree that safety is an issue but heres my take on the worlds view, think of it however you want.

Some people dont give a shoot about cyclists because they're associated with running red lights. Some people dont give a shoot about car users because they're associated with speeding and killing people. Some people dont give a shoot about bus drivers because they're associated with pulling out in front of whatever comes up behind them. Some people dont give a shoot about pedestrians because they're associated with walking out on a road in front of whatever vehicle without looking. Some people dont give a shoot about the police because they're associated with,,,,erm,,,,,,,,,not giving a shoot!!!

We live in a crap world ruled by people who dont give a shoot.

Although what Magnatom is doing may seem good, it wont make a big enough impact unfortunately. Take street crime and problems with teenagers for instance. There are thousands of police officers on the streets yet crime still rises and problems with f-u-c-k-wit teenagers seem to be growing. Why?? Because they dont give a shoot!!

I think Magnatoms campaign, although impressive, is a bit like trying to weld a new metal panel onto a rusty old car. The damage is done.Its went too far before someone like him came along.

Perfect example, I am not that old, but when I was young I had a football glued to my feet at the age of 10. Today, most youngsters are robbing people, breaking bus windows, calling people all sorts of names and generally running amok. No respect!! I would have got leatherd for what they do.

Its true what another user said today. Try injecting humour into the vids and showing good as well as bad. Balance it like he balanced the telly interview.

Okay, so my vids on Youtube have a few swear words in them. But I tried my best not to point out any individuals whilst getting a point across about problems and showing the world what its like to be a bus driver. Had bloody good fun makin it too with ma keyboard.

So far, touch wood, I aint had any problems and all my comments have said the stuff is true and that they are funny.

Christ, to try and bridge the ever increasing gap between cyclist and everyone else, am tempted to do a song about that gap. Any ideas, let me know!!!

Can only wish Magnatom and his family all the best and hope there is no problems after the sh-it hes already taken.


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2008)

Good post sohss (that there username is way too long) but if I may say so, slightly defeatist. What makes you think you can't make a difference? 

We all can, most of us (I include myself), do not have the balls to do what Magnatom is doing but his example shows how one thing snowballs into another and there's more than one way to skin a cat achieve something, even if you only support someone else, even if it's just a gesture of thanks to another road user, it all helps.


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (26 Mar 2008)

*Hey*

May seem defeatist but then again, I support Scotland and so that comes naturally!!!!! LOL!!!
Just seems like too big a task that there are 55million+ people in Great Poland, sorry, I mean Great Britain and the ignorance is rife.
I was a bus driver and tried to change the way bus drivers get treated by making funny videos about everyday issues. Some freelance reporter got a hold of it and I ended up unemployed through it. S-h-i-t-e- really.
When I asked for support from my co-workers the whole "Problem? What problem?" attitude was thrown at me.
Unfortunately people are scared to take sides in certain issues because the bloody PC Brigade might come knocking at their door saying they're not allowed to do that or that they are offended. Bull!!
Crap world we live in and we can make little or no difference, unless we lie like f-u-c-k, and become a politician!!!!
Sad but true


----------



## goo_mason (26 Mar 2008)

Agreed, SOHSS.

I think I got off to a very bad start with you, through some thoughtlessness on my part. I can see you're a decent family guy and I hope that you'll forgive me for that (although I can appreciate that you're perfectly entitled to think that I'm a complete @rseh@le or worse). From the other side of the keyboard, people can at first appear like the complete opposite of what they are in real life. The perils of a non-visual medium.

As Crackle said, don't knock yourself down - everyone can make a difference in their own small way. Granted, Magnatom's done it in a completely massive way given the media coverage he's received, but that's the press out looking for stories and not him approaching them. It wasn't ever anything that he was after, it came looking for him. He's a brave lad.

As you say, some people will not be bent from their opinions and I guess that's just life. Magnatom's done his best and that's all he can ever ask of himself. He's made a difference. Maybe just a small chip off a huge boulder, but it's a start.

We all need to get along in this life as best we can, learn from our mistakes and move on, older and wiser. I know that I've learnt a lesson in the last week about not judging people too quickly, and that I need to think about the unforeseen consequences that a few taps on a keyboard can have on someone else's life.


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (26 Mar 2008)

*Hi*

Thanks goo-mason. We definetly did get off on wrong foot but I apologise for namecallin an stuff. Red mist!!!!!
Dont know if ma post went out earlier, do they still do cyclin proficiency tests at schools. Would promote knowledge of roads and the do's and donts which, even at an early age, would be beneficial for youngsters. Even if the kids didnt ride a bike, but done some classroom work, they would still learn more about roads and maybe not run out on them without looking


----------



## gambatte (26 Mar 2008)

sanoffyhighstepson said:


> Dont know if ma post went out earlier, do they still do cyclin proficiency tests at schools. Would promote knowledge of roads and the do's and donts which, even at an early age, would be beneficial for youngsters. Even if the kids didnt ride a bike, but done some classroom work, they would still learn more about roads and maybe not run out on them without looking


check this:

https://www.gnn.gov.uk/content/deta...4,677,767,684,762,718,674,708,683,706,718,674


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (26 Mar 2008)

*Hmmm*

Wonder what percentage of the funds will travel north of the border!!! Seems to mention England quite a lot although in all fairness, I only skimmed over it!!!


----------



## magnatom (26 Mar 2008)

As the others have said, SOHSS good posts. I don't agree that we can't make a difference though. I've been lucky/unlucky with what has happened over the last few days. I certainly have been lucky that the press coverage has been balanced (I'd like to think I've made some of that luck by never rising to the abuse that I receive). However, I do understand that it can turn the other way and I really do sympathise with what happened to you.

I could go into a long winded story about what I think is wrong with society, but that's probably for another day (probably when Sun reporters aren't around ). However, I think if, more and more people make a stand against what they see as wrong (and I don't mean being a vigilante!) I think together people can make a difference.
I have no delusions of grandeur. I know that I am not going to change the nations attitude toward cyclists. However, I am not alone in trying to make a difference. There are many others who maybe haven't had the press I have had, but are doing their bit (they deserve as much if not more credit than I get!). With enough drip drip drip, maybe one day the floodgates will open. Who knows, but I think it is worth trying.

Anyway, hang around, avoid soapbox if you want to avoid conflict, and feel free to make any (reasoned!) comments on anything I write or post. I'm used to crticism!!

Glasgow has a wonderful opportunity to make a difference to the health of the city. It needs to use the forthcoming Commonwealth games as a vehicle to actively encourage more people to take up exercise of which cycling is one example. I just hope that the politicians don't mess it up....


One last thing and don't answer this if you don't want to. Did you manage to get another job?


----------



## magnatom (26 Mar 2008)

Oh Forgot to mention. The Beeb didn't put their report out. Not sure why, may have been because of yesterdays stuff on STV. I'll see if I can find out why tomorrow.


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (26 Mar 2008)

*Hey Magnatom*

Yup, got another job. Spent some time with the newborn as I wouldnt have got that if I had been on buses. They werent going to give me paternity leave because I was still inside the 12 month probation period. Was only with them 9 months at the time. Heartless!!!
Enjoyed time wi the wife and kid and now got a job away from the stresses of driving horrible purple and pink blobs. Like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## magnatom (26 Mar 2008)

sanoffyhighstepson said:


> Yup, got another job. Spent some time with the newborn as I wouldnt have got that if I had been on buses. They werent going to give me paternity leave because I was still inside the 12 month probation period. Was only with them 9 months at the time. Heartless!!!
> Enjoyed time wi the wife and kid and now got a job away from the stresses of driving horrible purple and pink blobs. Like a breath of fresh air.



Glad to hear it. I hope you were doing the night shift..... with the wean


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (26 Mar 2008)

Do the nightshift but just canna handle what the wee fella throws out at the other end. Piss, yes. If its brown then mummy gets a nudge!!!! LOL
Great fun though


----------



## 4F (26 Mar 2008)

sanoffyhighstepson said:


> Like a breath of fresh air.



You will be telling us you have bought a bike next ! Well done btw on coming over hear to the dark side however I have had to use babelfish to translate a couple of your posts


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (26 Mar 2008)

HeHe. A wee bit easier than understanding Polish though, eh??? LOL
Have never been a fan of that bloodbus even though I was a bus driver. I sat in amongst the bothy bitches in the bus garage and couldnt believe how bitchy they were.
I am glad Im out of the place. My new work allows me to drive ma car a bit more and see a bit more than hands stickin out and bricks at close quarters!!!. No more stop start all the time and the hours are so much better.
I do have a bike but in all fairness, it aint turned a wheel since I moved to ma new house a year ago. From what I remember the rear suspension was s-h-a-g-g-e-d anyways!! Bouncy bouncy bouncy..............


----------



## Terminator (27 Mar 2008)

I got this it's fantastic

Oh yeah contact the police.Yeah right.


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LmN1WAUjOcE


Nice one magnatom wish I had the same sort of bottle as you.


----------



## mcd (27 Mar 2008)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Link to Scottish sun article – courtesy of some driver on blood bus no less!! – where I notice, since your recently found fame magnatom, the treats have decreased (apart from bmc killer, who still seems to be a little agitated)
> http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hesunta5.jpg



Taped Crusader?? LOL!

Magnatom - that was a good report on STV - you came across very well. I think you're right that this will not change attitudes to cyclists overnight, but I'll be interested to hear if it makes any difference to how you get treated on the road.

What's your view on the police advice?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Mar 2008)

Associated news...


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Associated news...



Yep we had a thread congratulating Sue


----------



## Aperitif (27 Mar 2008)

Ah ok


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Ah ok



She's on here.

Its "Arch"


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (27 Mar 2008)

*Is that a word???*

Interesting word "underknowledged". Tried putting it into a few search engines and hee-haw came up. Mibbe meant to be a space in there me thinks.


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2008)

They are only just starting the 'cycle training' again - it's not been carried out in my area for years. - I'm not even sure we'll get any in our area.


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

It would appear that Sky News picked this up 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1310723,00.html?f=rss

It has also appeared on the website of Which:
http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_...y/cycling_youtube_news_article_557_135578.jsp

I'm not happy with this one. It suggests that the police criticised me. They didn't. They only said people should not take the law into their own hands, which I don't! They never actually said that I do take the law into my own hands!

I suppose it's to be expected. The majority of the press is good.


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (27 Mar 2008)

I note that the Sun reporter was as you said, one of those freelance ones. Thats what happened to me too and he made me out to be a pretty explosive person. I do have a temper when things get to me but it usually takes quite a bit. And anyway, the green eyed monster in me is usually exposed on a football pitch, dont like losing at that!!!
Thats where the vigilante tag has come from. Pretty unfair but thats whats happens with shoot tabloids like that. Only in it to get some sort of story and if they can dramatise it they will.
They even duped me into a photo whilst waitin for ma bus when a was startin work.This guy with Sun I.D said they were doin a piece on violence on buses. All the guy asked me was "Is violence on buses a daily occurence", I told him yes it was and that I hated it but needed the job to suport ma family.*SNAP*. Photo taken. Next thing a know am out of a job after bein tarred as a "furious bus driver".
Total crap. Media coverage is a very sensitive issue to me and I will never forgive them for it. It may have changed my life for the better for the fact that I have time with my family, but financially it has crippled us.
Take care and good luck with them.


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Mar 2008)

'As well as receiving death threats and foul abuse from angry drivers, he has also been condemned by police.'

Interesting view from Sky News there!

Boo hiss to crap journalism.


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (27 Mar 2008)

Wouldnt say condemned as they have. Would say something like "politely educated on the subject".
Well we do,after all, live in a PC world dont we?? Might as well get it right. LOL!!!


----------



## Cab (27 Mar 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> 'As well as receiving death threats and foul abuse from angry drivers, he has also been condemned by police.'
> 
> Interesting view from Sky News there!
> 
> Boo hiss to crap journalism.



Simply incorrect really. The police didn't criticise him, they urged him not to take the law into his own hands.

Email to sky sent.


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

SOHSS, yes it can certainly work both ways. You do wonder how they can sleep at night when they have done something like that to someone.

tdr1nka, I hadn't noticed that sky had said that. They are completely twisting what the police have said. They never personally criticised me. In fact the two police officers who came to chat with me were very supportive. 

Ho hum!


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

Cab said:


> Simply incorrect really. The police didn't criticise him, they urged him not to take the law into his own hands.
> 
> Email to sky sent.



Cab, which e-mail address did you use?


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

It's all right Cab. I found it.


----------



## Yeti (27 Mar 2008)

Magnatom, you obviously don't watch Star Trek much - your sig is incorrect.

it's "*We* are the Borg" 

Anyway, congratulations on you appearance on STV, they appear to have done a good job of skewing your appearance to your point of view. They could just as easily have shown a bunch of different videos and made you the bad guy.

Never trust the media, unless you ARE the media ;-)


----------



## tdr1nka (27 Mar 2008)

Thought you must have missed the Sky bit when you only mentioned the 'Which(hunt)' article.

All the two articles have done is to print everything else from the original press and then crowbarred in more emotive words to describe the nature of Police comments.


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

Yeti said:


> Magnatom, you obviously don't watch Star Trek much - your sig is incorrect.
> 
> it's "*We* are the Borg"
> 
> ...



You wouldn't happen to be yeti from a particular car modification site would you?


----------



## Yeti (27 Mar 2008)

I'm Yeti on most car modification sites.


----------



## spindrift (27 Mar 2008)

Yeti said:


> I'm Yeti on most car modification sites.



The "Yeti" who posted this?


. 

As for 'death threats' - I didn't say someone should kill him, I just said someone should run him over. 


http://www.strathycruise.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=90033&start=50

Yeti, if you have an opinion you should be able to defend it and argue your case.

Yeti, threatening to use your vehicle as a weapon against cyclists and report people to their employers for voicing an opinion strikes me as cowardly, what do you think?


----------



## Eat MY Dust (27 Mar 2008)

Yeti said:


> I'm Yeti on most car modification sites.



So what's your ride? A lowered nova with an old tin of beans glued onto the exhuast pipe?

Car modification? what's wrong with you? car manufacturers spend millions designing cars and then some west coast schemie comes along and puts a big shark fin on the back WTF?


----------



## yello (27 Mar 2008)

Maybe, just maybe, "I am the borg" is ironic; like "we are all individuals". That's what I thought anyway but I guess you might not have considered that. Not that it's unusual for a car driver not to consider a cyclist.


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

Thinking about it, I have never had any incidents with what I would class as a modified car. I think the last thing anyone who modifies a car would want to do is damage it. So in fact you guys are probably some of the safest on the road! 

I really don't have a problem with anyone who wants to do that. Not my cup of tea, for sure, but if people enjoy doing it fair enough. There are some on here who like pimping up their bikes.....

Yeti,

I'm sure the comments are meant in jest. However, it's not particularly nice to be on the receiving end, especially when I have a family to think of.


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

yello said:


> Maybe, just maybe, "I am the borg" is ironic; like "we are all individuals". That's what I thought anyway but I guess you might not have considered that. Not that it's unusual for a car driver not to consider a cyclist.



No, I just got it wrong! Oh well, I think I will just leave it as it is and I will claim it was being ironic from now on!


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> No, I just got it wrong! Oh well, I think I will just leave it as it is and I will claim it was being ironic from now on!



Depends...

The Scoobies, etc. I've had no probs.

The ones that think getting a 200 quid car and sticking a big bore exhaust on it constitutes the epitome of cool....


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> Depends...
> 
> The Scoobies, etc. I've had no probs.
> 
> The ones that think getting a 200 quid car and sticking a big bore exhaust on it constitutes the epitome of cool....



Ah, but then, that's probably the same as lumping all cyclists together. I am sure the enthusiast that really love their cars are probably careful drivers. Who would want to damage their pride and joy. In fact I am sure I can remember a few occasions when a very modded car has given me plenty of room or respect and I have been pleasantly surprised. 

I think it is like I have said before (and SOHSS has said recently as well ), there are bad apples in every walk of life. We shouldn't generalise about any road user, cultural group etc...


----------



## BentMikey (27 Mar 2008)

There are certainly some amazing and very cool modded cars out there!


----------



## Terminator (27 Mar 2008)

Yes must get the old testosterone flowing.


----------



## spindrift (27 Mar 2008)

Yeti, surely it's in everyone's interests to encourage better behaviour on the roads?

You have an incentive to protect your modified car (if you have one) from idiot drivers, cyclists have an incentive to avoid being crushed or crippled by idiot drivers.

Disagree with magna by all means, but why threaten to hurt someone who's done nothing to you?


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

Just to add, it would appear that Sky have changed their news item for the better after Cab and I contacted them 

I have asked for a retraction, but I'm not sure I will get that.....


----------



## Yeti (27 Mar 2008)

Whilst I'd never genuinely advocate running over a cyclist, there are those who would.

I am a cyclist. I presently have no driving licence. I have two vehicles, neither of which is a modified Nova or Corsa.

I have a VW LT50 recovery truck, a Mitsubishi Starion (neither of which is hevily modified), and a mountain bike which cost a grand total of £30. I can't even get a set of brake pads for the motor vehicles for that.

My point is, to many it seems that the bad driving magnatom wanted to point out in the videos has been over-ridden (if you'll pardon the pun) by his attitude in some of the videos.

Flagging down a motorist to give him a flea in the ear is the police's job, not yours.

It seems that in many of the videos simply having to share the same piece of tarmac with a car is too much stress for you.

I've been hit by car while on my bike twice, once when I was a kid, riding on the pavement, and the other just last year, when I had moved out into 'the primary position' before turning left. The driver cut up the left to park (illegally) on zig zag lines. He was never prosecuted.

So you see, I'm far from having a lop-sided view on this.


----------



## spindrift (27 Mar 2008)

_Flagging down a motorist to give him a flea in the ear is the police's job, not yours.
_

I'll speak to who I like, thanks, magna probably feels the same.

The posts on your forum, endorsed and defended by "Rikki" the moderator yeti are evidence of a thuggish, aggressive attitude that reflects very badly on the form and its posters.


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

spindrift said:


> _Flagging down a motorist to give him a flea in the ear is the police's job, not yours.
> _
> 
> I'll speak to who I like, thanks, magna probably feels the same.
> ...



To be fair spindrift. I shouldn't have flagged him down. I accept that. Although when he does stop I am not aggressive, I just ask him why he did it. My voice is raised, but then the traffic noise is quite high.

That's the only time (I can remember anyway) that I flagged a motorists down. The rest of the time I just happened to catch them up and I would ask, why did you do that (or I was forced off the road and chatted then!). 

I've never claimed to be perfect, I have posted mistakes of my own that the camera picked up (I am sure there are others). However, I do not willfully break any laws on the road. I don't jump red lights, pavement cycle etc. The videos where I cross the road at some lights I dismount and walk across!

Part of the reason for posting my videos is so I can learn from them too. I want to improve my cycling. There are cycle trainers on here who are free to comment on my cycling and sometimes they do. I encourage comments, just not threats or abuse.

Yeti, I am happy for you to be here. The more cross communication there is between different road users the better. We've all got to get along on the roads, so getting along here is a good start!


I do get the feeling that a lot of people will be waiting to see what I post next. Who knows a sun reporter may well be one of my more recent youtube subscribers. Me paranoid!?!?


----------



## goo_mason (27 Mar 2008)

In that case, you'd better can that idea you had of posting up those nude publicity shots.....


----------



## wafflycat (27 Mar 2008)

goo_mason said:


> In that case, you'd better can that idea you had of posting up those nude publicity shots.....



Damn... I was looking forward to those.


----------



## sanoffyhighstepson (27 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> Ah, but then, that's probably the same as lumping all cyclists together. I am sure the enthusiast that really love their cars are probably careful drivers. Who would want to damage their pride and joy. In fact I am sure I can remember a few occasions when a very modded car has given me plenty of room or respect and I have been pleasantly surprised. ..



Your right in one sense Magnatom. Some modders do drive carefully but some drive like loonies, wrapping their pride and joy round a lamppost or doing a spot of hedgetrimming with them!!! LOL.

However, I have been driving now for ten years and have yet to see anyone with a classic older car, and I'm not being biased here because I own one, driving like a loony. Basicaly cos we you cant replace what we've got.

Thats why most of you guys cycle safely, cos you cant replace what you've got,life!!! However, there are a few cyclists who think they really are invincible like some of the modder crew.

Think av been well documented in here already about my car so here goes. www.mckaysclassicfiesta.weebly.com . Certainly wouldnt want to ruin this or get a pedal scuff on it!!! LOL


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> Just to add, it would appear that Sky have changed their news item for the better after Cab and I contacted them



they got another contact from here as well

looks like 'Which' have modded also?


----------



## Arch (27 Mar 2008)

goo_mason said:


> I'd better keep my eyes and ears peeled and open then ! I also heard a rumour that Martin Scorcese and Quentin Tarantino are in the running for the film adaptation of your story  I heard that Gerard Butler is up for your part and Julia Roberts is slated to play Arch



Slated? She'd have to be tiled and reinforced like a brick outhouse to come close to looking like me!

But I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## killiekosmos (27 Mar 2008)

Magnatom 

I've just seen the BBC Scotland story on news tonight. A good story with impressive stats on increased cycling in Glasgow and a councillor saying good things about cyclists too.

Well done.


----------



## Cab (27 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> Just to add, it would appear that Sky have changed their news item for the better after Cab and I contacted them
> 
> I have asked for a retraction, but I'm not sure I will get that.....




Well I never! I suppose a retraction would be a lot to ask for; be happy that they've corrected the story!

I always find that its good to start such an email with 'as one of your paying customers, I am distressed to see...'


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2008)

sanoffyhighstepson said:


> Wonder what percentage of the funds will travel north of the border!!! Seems to mention England quite a lot although in all fairness, I only skimmed over it!!!



The funding is provided by Cycling England in this case, which is why its going into the English schools. In Bristol they have been running cycle taining and road craft skills in the primary schools for a number of years, but it is upto each school to set aside time in the timetable. 

My daughter's school has had cycle training in the past but so far they don't look like they will for her year. (I know I can teach her but I think its a fun thing to do at school as opposed to school work - plus you sometimes learn better from someone you don't know.)


----------



## goo_mason (27 Mar 2008)

killiekosmos said:


> Magnatom
> 
> I've just seen the BBC Scotland story on news tonight. A good story with impressive stats on increased cycling in Glasgow and a councillor saying good things about cyclists too.
> 
> Well done.



Och - missed it. Is it online anywhere ?


----------



## civ (27 Mar 2008)

Yeti said:


> Flagging down a motorist to give him a flea in the ear is the police's job, not yours.



If he'd forced the guy to stop somehow, I'd agree - but it was the driver's decision to pull over.


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

goo_mason said:


> Och - missed it. Is it online anywhere ?



Goo look here http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/scotland_video_and_audio/ and click on Reporting Scotland.

Overexposure I fear!


----------



## magnatom (27 Mar 2008)

About 15mins 30 in.

If someone could rip it for me that would be great.

What software do folk use (free ideally). If I'm going to be on regularly......


----------



## Yeti (27 Mar 2008)

Eat MY Dust said:


> Car modification? what's wrong with you? car manufacturers spend millions designing cars and then some west coast schemie comes along and puts a big shark fin on the back WTF?



Cars, like roads, are built as a compromise. It's all a balance between cost, performance and who needs to use it.

Most of us simply modify the car to better suit what we want.

Just for the record, my personal opinion is ridiculous bodykits are hideous and anyone fitting one should be shot, or maybe run over.


----------



## goo_mason (27 Mar 2008)

That was a great piece. Positive, not one mention of vigilantes, no-one ranting about red-light-jumping, pavement riding cyclists that should be paying road tax and cycling in the gutters etc etc.

Good to see cycling numbers growing, and consideration for better integration of cyclists in their city plans.

Was that your bike with the low cameras facing back and forwards attached ?


----------



## goo_mason (27 Mar 2008)

Yeti said:


> Cars, like roads, are built as a compromise. It's all a balance between cost, performance and who needs to use it.
> 
> Most of us simply modify the car to better suit what we want.
> 
> Just for the record, my personal opinion is ridiculous bodykits are hideous and anyone fitting one should be shot, or maybe run over.



It's quite funny watching the guys with ridiculously OTT bodykits and spoilers coming to work to pick up their girlfriends, crawling over the speedbumps at less than walking pace, ashen-faced, hanging out of their windows trying to see round to front of their cars, terrified their expensive extras are about to be torn off. Some of these things are almost scraping the ground and I'd think that even hitting something like an empty plastic Coke bottle in the road would wreck the front spoilers !


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2008)

IMO that was a good story from the BBC.


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

HLaB said:


> IMO that was a good story from the BBC.



2nded

Best piece I've seen so far, calm & straight forward


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Mar 2008)

Yeti said:


> Just for the record, my personal opinion is ridiculous bodykits are hideous and anyone fitting one should be shot, or maybe run over.


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

From the beeb feature: "There is an onus on all road users to educate themselves".

Obviously not something bothering 'Coachdriverjed'. I was going to say "Is it something about Scottish bus drivers", then I realised he's just up the road from me in Huddersfield. 

Glad the Sheffield drivers don't show this level of ignorance


----------



## Rikki at Strathycruise (27 Mar 2008)

I thought I should pipe up as it was me that sold Yeti his bike for £30 

Interesting reading, this thread and the other one. Good to see that in general modified/performance car owners are more respectful on the road, I can fully appreciate what *magnatom* is saying as if you actually care about your vehicle, you are more likely to look after it - compared to someone who just sees it as a method of getting from A to B.

Normal car drivers seem to be the nuggets out there most of the time though, or those that are on the road so much they neglect the most basic rules from the highway code. There are a LOT of cab drivers who dont indicate, pull out randomly and will do pretty much anything to stop dead for a fare.Coupled with company reps in company cars (is there anything you could care less for than a free company car?) and other menaces I can fully see why *magnatom* films what goes on. I'd love to capture drivers on video being dicks, but my collection would mainly consist of school mums and old grannies.

As for the death threats (at least the joke ones on my site) they amount to nothing more than being told at school that "Im going to boot your balls". Having heard this many times in my life I do not remember once instance of my testicles ever being impacted. Just as people call each others names like "you're a dick" it doesnt mean that they literaly have a shiny purple head and a thick vein running down their back.

Props for the coverage fella.

Rikki


----------



## Yeti (27 Mar 2008)

You know, I'm laughing right now because one of my taxis is doing it's shift tonight with no working indicators at all....

I had to teach the guy how to 'indicate' with his arm out of the window.


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

Yeti said:


> You know, I'm laughing right now because one of my taxis is doing it's shift tonight with no working indicators at all....
> 
> I had to teach the guy how to 'indicate' with his arm out of the window.



Oooops definitely illegal.....


----------



## RANDOM (27 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> From the beeb feature: "There is an onus on all road users to educate themselves".
> 
> Obviously not something bothering 'Coachdriverjed'. I was going to say "Is it something about Scottish bus drivers", then I realised he's just up the road from me in Huddersfield.
> 
> Glad the Sheffield drivers don't show this level of ignorance



Thankfully we are not all bad drivers,i for one can drive my bus very well.


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

RANDOM said:


> Thankfully we are not all bad drivers,i for one can drive my bus very well.



Said it before, I can only comment on their driving round here -Sheffield bus drivers are great as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> Oooops definitely illegal.....



Wot really! It never used to be: Motorbikes and all that, rotating the right arm in a car. Not sure about nightime though.

Anyway Rikki and Yeti, you both seem to be projecting an entirely different image on this forum to the other, which is good, gives me hope but calling for some sense on the cruiser forum wouldn't go amiss.

Me! If I was gonna mod a car - Ford Cortina Mk1, never liked the Fiesta, sorry. I did once own a half modded Morris Minor with a 1275GT engine in it but it looked.... well, like a Morris Minor really


----------



## Cab (27 Mar 2008)

RANDOM said:


> Thankfully we are not all bad drivers,i for one can drive my bus very well.



Most bus drivers seem just fine to me. The trouble is, it doesn't take many for busses to become really rather frightening. Big vehicles with big blind spots and a tendency to stop and start require that the driver be good and that everyone else remains alert, so it doesn't take much to go wrong before bus drivers start getting a way worse reputation than they deserve.


----------



## Cab (27 Mar 2008)

Crackle said:


> W
> Anyway Rikki and Yeti, you both seem to be projecting an entirely different image on this forum to the other, which is good, gives me hope but calling for some sense on the cruiser forum wouldn't go amiss.



And would I think be required before I'd buy the persona they're putting forward here as genuine.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Mar 2008)

Crackle said:


> Me! If I was gonna mod a car - Ford Cortina Mk1, never liked the Fiesta, sorry. I did once own a half modded Morris Minor with a 1275GT engine in it but it looked.... well, like a Morris Minor really



I'd modify my black Volvo 240 estate. No, don't laugh. I'd lower the suspension and put a 3.5 litre V8 in it but otherwise leave it looking pretty standard. If only I could afford the petrol.


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> Oooops definitely illegal.....



I used to design busses. I was working on the rear end of a new 'Autobus' minicoach (now part of Optare). Cos of that I'd been looking at legislation round lighting etc. working out what variation of positions we could put 'em.

Anyway my car was in the process of being written off. Someone couldn't see a bright red 2.3lt carlton parked on a main road in daylight....

Ins co tried reducing the amount of payout and delivering the car back to me, it still had 'residual value'.

I pointed out to them, defective lights are illegal.

During daylight theres a defence that they've just gone, you'll sort them ASAP.
At night theres NO defence.

Told them They could only deliver the motor to me 'on the road'. As their insured had damaged the light cluster it was illegal. I wasn't prepared to accept an illegal vehicle in an illegal position.

10 mins later they decided to keep the car and paid up.


----------



## yoobatube (27 Mar 2008)

Why can't we all just get along?

I pass you on my commute to work (I commute by motorcycle, car and push bike) and feel that often your riding position is aggressive and could be the reason why you seem to have so many experiences caught on camera.

I hope that the police do something about these people leaving threats, it would show people that threatening behaviour over the internet is unacceptable.

P.S my driving must be good as I am yet to feature on one of your videos


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

yoobatube said:


> I pass you on my commute to work (I commute by motorcycle, car and push bike) and feel that often your riding position is aggressive and could be the reason why you seem to have so many experiences caught on camera.



Aggressive or assertive?


----------



## yoobatube (27 Mar 2008)

Aggressive, he is not that great at doing life savers and the road where I pass him is a wide road as it is used for moving HGV's from the docks to the motorway and taking the middle of the lane position on these roads is not required.


----------



## gambatte (27 Mar 2008)

yoobatube said:


> Aggressive, he is not that great at doing life savers and the road where I pass him is a wide road as it is used for moving HGV's from the docks to the motorway and taking the middle of the lane position on these roads is not required.



Ok, I just thought I'd ask to clarify 

I haven't got any knowledge about any roads north of Whitby () So I can't express an opinion.

Mags'll probably be along anyway


----------



## Cab (27 Mar 2008)

yoobatube said:


> I pass you on my commute to work (I commute by motorcycle, car and push bike) and feel that often your riding position is aggressive and could be the reason why you seem to have so many experiences caught on camera.



Aggressive how?


----------



## nethalus (28 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> I used to design busses. I was working on the rear end of a new 'Autobus' minicoach (now part of Optare). Cos of that I'd been looking at legislation round lighting etc. working out what variation of positions we could put 'em.
> 
> Anyway my car was in the process of being written off. Someone couldn't see a bright red 2.3lt carlton parked on a main road in daylight....
> 
> ...



You used to design buses for Optare!! You're not responsible for those horrible Optare Solos are you?? Never heard a good word said about them by bus drivers!!!


----------



## spindrift (28 Mar 2008)

Rikki@Strathycruise said:


> I thought I should pipe up as it was me that sold Yeti his bike for £30
> 
> Interesting reading, this thread and the other one. Good to see that in general modified/performance car owners are more respectful on the road, I can fully appreciate what *magnatom* is saying as if you actually care about your vehicle, you are more likely to look after it - compared to someone who just sees it as a method of getting from A to B.
> 
> ...



Death threats are never really very funny Rikki, but your claim that the Strathycruisers website endorse magna's campaign doesn't really fit square with your actions yesterday, does it?

You printed an email from me, together with my name and its provenance on your website. When I advised you you were breaking the law you claimed you had forwarded the emails to other people at my place of work whose email addresses you got from trawling the website.


far from distancing yoruself from the aggressive, unpleasant behaviour on your site, you encouraged it and took part in it yourself!

As I told you in the email you ignored, this is a great shame. It appears you take care on your site to neither endorse nor encourage bad behaviour on the roads and this was your chance to distance yourself from what may be characterised as boy-racer, reckless selfishness.

You blew it.

You're a coward and a hypocrite too, I can confidently assert that none of your posters who threatened to smash magna's head in or run him over received similar harrassment, that has by the way been reported to the police since threatening phone calls have now been received, so it is clear you emply double standards and treat threats as a joke and questions from anyone wondering whether these "jokes" are funny as an excuse to supply the questioners details to your baying mob of homophobes and violent thugs. Using "gay" as an insult? How old are you?

This whole episode reflects very badly on your website and you yourself. It really is a great shame.


----------



## gambatte (28 Mar 2008)

nethalus said:


> You used to design buses for Optare!! You're not responsible for those horrible Optare Solos are you?? Never heard a good word said about them by bus drivers!!!



Nope - not me!!


----------



## magnatom (28 Mar 2008)

Ok, this is the last, I promise! Had my bit on Radio Scotland this morning MacAulay and co. I was round about 1 hour 6 mins in.

Have alisten here http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/networks/scotland/aod.shtml?scotland/macaulayandco_fri


----------



## Rikki at Strathycruise (28 Mar 2008)

Afternoon fella.

1. "...but your claim that the Strathycruisers website endorse magna's campaign doesn't really fit square with your actions yesterday, does it?"

Where did I say my website endorses anything, and for the second time it’s called Strathycruise not Strathycruisers (since you like to split hairs).

2. "You printed an email from me, together with my name and its provenance on your website. When I advised you you were breaking the law you claimed you had forwarded the emails to other people at my place of work whose email addresses you got from trawling the website."

If you *REALLY* want to air dirty laundry in public (which I know for a fact is not in the interests of the rest of this forum and its users) then I will include ALL communications you sent me and my replies here in this thread so people can read how you started your campaign and how it ended. If you are going to threaten DPR, police and anyone elses involvement then I'll happily build my own strategies, the first of which was to consult with people at the root domain address of the emails you sent if your line of questioning was officially sanctioned by your organisation. By leaving in the pseudo-legalise text blob at the bottom of the emails from your company, one could contrive that as being such. If you hadn’t been so uppity about things you would have received a far more warm and friendly reply, and since you posted verbatim your first email to me here on this very site you can’t claim copyright with a no public domain disclosure clause.

3. "far from distancing yoruself from the aggressive, unpleasant behaviour on your site, you encouraged it and took part in it yourself!

As I told you in the email you ignored, this is a great shame. It appears you take care on your site to neither endorse nor encourage bad behaviour on the roads and this was your chance to distance yourself from what may be characterised as boy-racer, reckless selfishness."

I actually read in the Sun the day you emailed about the Doc and what he did, I thought it was pretty good personally from the article. The forum users on my site have looked further into things and have taken to point various aspects of the videos as being antagonistic etc. I encouraged nothing, as stated you really need to make the mental distinction between sarcasm, humour and actual threatening behaviour and solid vengeance. As the man himself has stated here, modified/performance car owners generally drive better than others.

4. "You're a coward and a hypocrite too, I can confidently assert that none of your posters who threatened to smash magna's head in or run him over received similar harrassment, that has by the way been reported to the police since threatening phone calls have now been received, so it is clear you emply double standards and treat threats as a joke and questions from anyone wondering whether these "jokes" are funny as an excuse to supply the questioners details to your baying mob of homophobes and violent thugs. Using "gay" as an insult? How old are you?

This whole episode reflects very badly on your website and you yourself. It really is a great shame."

You don't know me friend, so to call me a coward and hypocrite seems out with your realm for discussion. Feel free to report anything you like to the police, the data protection registrar or Santa Claus - it is after all your prerogative. As you told me where you work I can see you are suited to newspaper style reporting with claims of pitchfork wielding hate mobs roaming the streets in search of homosexuals and cyclists, although I would have pegged a more "common" style of publication for that type of sensationalism. As for my website, well its been going for over 8 years now, biggest site of its kind and among the 11,000+ reg'd users there are bound to be a few numpties along the way - but hey, such is life.

R.


----------



## spindrift (28 Mar 2008)

an_d since you posted verbatim your first email to me here on this very site you can’t claim copyright with a no public domain disclosure clause._


This is a lie. I posted the email. You copied the email and posted it, with the provenance and my name on a thread discussing using vehicles as weapons against cyclists.

Why did you do that, and then ignore requests to provide details of your DPA procedure?

_You don't know me friend, so to call me a coward and hypocrite seems out with your realm for discussion._

This makes no sense but I call it as I see it.

You chose not to defend the threats posted on your site and instead indulged in cowardly personal attacks and threats of tittle-tattling to the employers of anyone who dares disagree with you. You made no such threats to anyone joining in with calling magnatom "gay" and so on so you are demonstrably also a hypocrite.

Bleating about "washing dirty linen in public" does not sit very well with your tactics of threatening and abusing people with whom you disagree.


----------



## magnatom (28 Mar 2008)

Guys,

You both obviously have some issues with each other and I think it best I stay out of it. It might be worth taking this argument to soapbox. It would be a shame to force this thread to be dragged over there.


----------



## spindrift (28 Mar 2008)

_As for my website, well its been going for over 8 years now, biggest site of its kind and among the 11,000+ reg'd users there are bound to be a few numpties along the way - but hey, such is life.
_

So you have some strange, aggressive posters on your site who display an antipathy toward other road users to the extent of posting details of their commute so as to ascertain the best time to run them over?

In light of this, what, exactly, did you hope to achieve by posting my name and employer?

This is the saddest thing, your website appears populated by testosterone-driven thugs, the evidence is posted above.
Now, you, Rikki, had a chance to distance yourself form the less restrained threats that you allowed to be posted.

Instead, you join in the mob who were screaming the vilest homophobic abuse and betray a confidence by posting my personal details there on the forum before even having the courtesy of replying to me.

But you claim you're not a coward?


----------



## domtyler (28 Mar 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Positive reinforcement is the best motivator. Criticism doesn't work well unless done very carefully and with respect, sandwiched between two slices of praise.



Have you been reading the One Minute Manager books again Mikey?


----------



## spindrift (28 Mar 2008)

We had a spate a while ago of congratulatory emails sent to firms whose employees displayed courteous driving.

Video clips of such atypical behaviour wouldn't be quite as interesting....


----------



## magnatom (28 Mar 2008)

I've had folk, in the past suggest that I am a bit sad for what I do, posting videos of my experiences of my commutes. Fair enough, everyone has the right to their view. 

However, I think I have now found a new online definition for the word sad. You'll find it here: http://bawbagcyclist.blogspot.com/

This chap obviously has very little to occupy his/her time. It would seem I do have a fully fledged cyberstalker. Blimey


----------



## spindrift (28 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> I've had folk, in the past suggest that I am a bit sad for what I do, posting videos of my experiences of my commutes. Fair enough, everyone has the right to their view.
> 
> However, I think I have now found a new online definition for the word sad. You'll find it here: http://bawbagcyclist.blogspot.com/
> 
> This chap obviously has very little to occupy his/her time. It would seem I do have a fully fledged cyberstalker. Blimey




That's gotta be a strathycruisers or Bloodbus muppet, same semi-literate scatalogical insults.

Keeps them busy I spose, and better than overt threats.

It is baffling though, evidence of bad driving results in homophobic abuse, threats, promises of violence and so on. So much frustrated angst out there...

Maybe it's an inverse ratio, the smugness I feel after overtaking a line of stationary cars may well be equalled by the pent-up frustration of people who fell for those car adverts showing drivers zooming along deserted mountain roads....


*"I'm in a traffic jam choking on fumes, this isn't what the advert promised!!"*


----------



## BentMikey (28 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> This chap obviously has very little to occupy his/her time. It would seem I do have a fully fledged cyberstalker. Blimey



It's pure flattery mate!! You should be chuffed with yourself. Schoolyard behaviour towards someone like you usually means you're doing the right thing, and they're ashamed of something.


----------



## spindrift (28 Mar 2008)

What did Sky change about the footage please magna?

Did they remove the word "vigilante"?


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2008)

Interesting post ricky@strathycruise but unless you discourage or remove/edit the kind of threats that I read when I visited , then that says more about you than any words you care to write, as does your response to Spindrift.


----------



## Rikki at Strathycruise (28 Mar 2008)

spindrift said:


> Why did you do that, and then ignore requests to provide details of your DPA procedure?
> 
> _..._
> 
> ...



We dont have a DPA procedure, you really should contact them and make a formal complaint about me or my site, let the well educated folks there tell you what the DPA is and what it covers.

When you start threatening me with going to the police, the DPR and everyone else (as I already said) I will return the favour and just as you decided to CC in the police and others, I did the same. Fairs fair fella.

R.


----------



## Rikki at Strathycruise (28 Mar 2008)

spindrift said:


> So you have some strange, aggressive posters on your site who display an antipathy toward other road users to the extent of posting details of their commute so as to ascertain the best time to run them over?
> 
> In light of this, what, exactly, did you hope to achieve by posting my name and employer?
> 
> ...



I just copied and pasted an email you shotgun blasted to an array of different email addresses verbatim, YOU included your name and your company details within it. I did not however post your email address because that was not included in the main email.

Had you contacted me without CC'ing in the police anyone else you could think of you would have received a far nicer response.


----------



## spindrift (28 Mar 2008)

_When you start threatening me with going to the police, the DPR and everyone else (as I already said) I will return the favour and just as you decided to CC in the police and others, I did the same. Fairs fair fella._

More dishonesty, I reported your disturbing harrassment to the police because you included my contact details when you posted my email on your website.

At that stage you hadn't even bothered to reply to the email, you just presented my name and employer's details to the people on your forum promising harm to cyclists.

Why bother mate?

Go right ahead and contact who you like, but you should really either disown or defend the comments I brought to your attention rather than launch into a faintly sinister campaign of harassment and intimidation that doesn't work in any case.

Have you done this before?

Stalked ex-girlfriends or anyone who upsets you by asking awkward questions and threatened to grass them up at their workplace?

You honestly don't think that reveals you to be a rather cowardly, hysterical person?

That's what I think, and your misrepresentations and lies about what transpired indicate nothing so much as someone in denial.

Making threats against people who have merely asked you a question is very odd behaviour, I reckon.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Mar 2008)

Could the both of you bugger off to soapbox please?


----------



## spindrift (28 Mar 2008)

Rikki@Strathycruise said:


> I just copied and pasted an email you shotgun blasted to an array of different email addresses verbatim, YOU included your name and your company details within it. I did not however post your email address because that was not included in the main email.
> 
> Had you contacted me without CC'ing in the police anyone else you could think of you would have received a far nicer response.



1/

As I explained, your "Contact Us" link does not work. I even apologised for emailing the three people I contacted. Including your email address on the forum and then threatening people who use it is a bit strange.

2/

So it's the fact that the police were alerted to the threats you allowed on the site that upset you?

Not the actual threats themselves?

Interesting.

Of course, a more obvious solution to the problem would be to remove the threats rather than run whining and squeeling to my bosses because you don't like what I said!

Liar, and coward.


----------



## Cab (28 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> I've had folk, in the past suggest that I am a bit sad for what I do, posting videos of my experiences of my commutes. Fair enough, everyone has the right to their view.
> 
> However, I think I have now found a new online definition for the word sad. You'll find it here: http://bawbagcyclist.blogspot.com/
> 
> This chap obviously has very little to occupy his/her time. It would seem I do have a fully fledged cyberstalker. Blimey



You've really got under their skin if they're willing to put that much effort in. I don't know whether to congratulate or console you. Either way, that person needs _help_. Perhaps he should consult a neurologist.


----------



## stephenb (28 Mar 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Could the both of you bugger off to soapbox please?



seconded


----------



## RANDOM (28 Mar 2008)

spindrift said:


> That's gotta be a strathycruisers or Bloodbus muppet



Don't blame us unless you have proof, twat


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Mar 2008)

I've noticed that the Strathyblahblah site is now closed to non logged casual viewings, I'm certain your No.1 fan is from their ranks.


----------



## RANDOM (28 Mar 2008)

Can't see the Blood bus lot going about with cameras


----------



## tdr1nka (28 Mar 2008)

I've seen Mag, more than once refered to as 'the' b*wb*g on the Strathycruise thread, which is why I have my suspicions.
I'd be v. surprised if it was to do with Bloodbus.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Mar 2008)

Who cares much anyway? I'm glad to have seen at least a few reasonable bus drivers on the bloodbus forum, and as for the anger and resentment at filming from the few nasty ones, that strikes me as guilty and defensive behaviour.


----------



## Rikki at Strathycruise (28 Mar 2008)

spindrift said:


> Of course, a more obvious solution to the problem would be to remove the threats rather than run whining and squeeling to my bosses because you don't like what I said!
> 
> Liar, and coward.



Wouldnt that be destroying evidence? Anyway, as I mentioned in my first reply to your flamebait post, the rest of the forum users here have grown tired rather quickly so feel free to PM me if you'd like to continue this, or if you'd like to speak on the phone or meet up that can be arranged also. 

Must admit I did appreciate your honesty, signing your message "Liar, and coward".

Toodles.

R.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Mar 2008)

Spindrift - must you insist on attracting these wazzocks over here? Do you do it deliberately?


----------



## gambatte (28 Mar 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> I've noticed that the Strathyblahblah site is now closed to non logged casual viewings, I'm certain your No.1 fan is from their ranks.



http://youtube.com/comment_servlet?all_comments&v=BdowX11mLgw

dieseldrinker79, posted 1 week ago

Or Weenova - 5 days ago

Does seem to be a term used by the petrolheads..


----------



## 4F (28 Mar 2008)

Rikki@Strathycruise said:


> Wouldnt that be destroying evidence? Anyway, as I mentioned in my first reply to your flamebait post, the rest of the forum users here have grown tired rather quickly so feel free to PM me if you'd like to continue this, or if you'd like to speak on the phone or meet up that can be arranged also.
> 
> Must admit I did appreciate your honesty, signing your message "Liar, and coward".
> 
> ...



Please do us all a favour and take your pimped up saxo somewhere else. She said, he said etc etc, this is getting tedious now


----------



## magnatom (28 Mar 2008)

Is it possible for a mod to move all of the unrelated posts into anothe thread? Possibly bunfight maybe?


----------



## goo_mason (28 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> I've had folk, in the past suggest that I am a bit sad for what I do, posting videos of my experiences of my commutes. Fair enough, everyone has the right to their view.
> 
> However, I think I have now found a new online definition for the word sad. You'll find it here: http://bawbagcyclist.blogspot.com/
> 
> This chap obviously has very little to occupy his/her time. It would seem I do have a fully fledged cyberstalker. Blimey



You know that you've arrived when you have your very own fan site !


----------



## Steve Austin (28 Mar 2008)

thats very funny :|


----------



## arranandy (28 Mar 2008)

Car cruisin' - what's the point? Discuss

Anyway on the way home tonight I'm stopped at a red light and the passenger in a van next to me says 'Where's your camera?' Unfortunately lights change and he's off before I can think of a witty reply


----------



## BentMikey (28 Mar 2008)

Seriously Andy? LOLOL!


----------



## sheddy (28 Mar 2008)

Which Camera ? http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_...y/cycling_youtube_news_article_557_135578.jsp


----------



## gambatte (28 Mar 2008)

sheddy said:


> Which Camera ? http://www.which.co.uk/reports_and_...y/cycling_youtube_news_article_557_135578.jsp



You've not read the whole thread, have you Sheddy?


----------



## arranandy (28 Mar 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Seriously Andy? LOLOL!



Seriously. It was quite a topic of conversation at work the day after magnatom's original report aired on Scotland Today up here. IMO if its made one more driver think more about the cyclist he's just about to pass then the report has worked


----------



## nethalus (28 Mar 2008)

I'm missing Magnatom on Bloodbus already


----------



## goo_mason (28 Mar 2008)

nethalus said:


> I'm missing Magnatom on Bloodbus already



You can always come here and get your fill of him, Netty ! 

Didn't realise you'd not been well - are you on the mend ? And will you be getting back on your bike when you are ?


----------



## nethalus (28 Mar 2008)

goo_mason said:


> You can always come here and get your fill of him, Netty !
> 
> Didn't realise you'd not been well - are you on the mend ? And will you be getting back on your bike when you are ?



Back at work in 2 weeks, wish it was sooner but doctors orders. Aye there are one or two on Bloodbus who can't have a topical debate without resorting to swearing, insults and threats. Mind you I'm sure its the same on most forums. Always a few numpties spoil it like.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (29 Mar 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Spindrift - must you insist on attracting these wazzocks over here? Do you do it deliberately?



Personally I think I'd be happier if Spindrift would just go and post on Strathcruise and Bloodbus instead.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (29 Mar 2008)

arranandy said:


> Car cruisin' - what's the point? Discuss



Why not? If it's what works for you, then great. I used to regularly go for a drive for no particular reason.


----------



## buggi (29 Mar 2008)

haven't read all the posts, but well done magnatom. you came accross ok to me. 

Police make you laugh when they say contact you. they did feck all about that idiot that deliberately tried to run me off the road, and told me off for thumping his window!!!!

come to Solihull/Warwick and film pleeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaasseee.


----------



## nethalus (29 Mar 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Personally I think I'd be happier if Spindrift would just go and post on Strathcruise and Bloodbus instead.



He'd probably get kicked off Bloodbus!!!


----------



## Rab (31 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> I've had folk, in the past suggest that I am a bit sad for what I do, posting videos of my experiences of my commutes. Fair enough, everyone has the right to their view.
> 
> However, I think I have now found a new online definition for the word sad. You'll find it here: *http://bawbagcyclist.blogspot.com/*
> This chap obviously has very little to occupy his/her time. It would seem I do have a fully fledged cyberstalker. Blimey



That Web site is brilliant LOL


----------



## gambatte (31 Mar 2008)

Remember that schoolyard thing where embarrased lads would pull the pigtails of lasses they fancied....

Think you've got an admirer Mags....


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2008)

If anyone has spare 9 minutes or so with nothing better to do have a listen to this:

View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pljyDdUG9Q0


Dom seems to think I have the face for radio, but doe I have the voice....


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> Remember that schoolyard thing where embarrased lads would pull the pigtails of lasses they fancied....
> 
> Think you've got an admirer Mags....



I do wonder if this is the Paramedic/paramedisis/Hamilton Nutter bloke. If so I do hope he gets the help he needs.

If it's not the same chap, then that suggests there are two folk out there who are critically in need of medical help.


----------



## nethalus (31 Mar 2008)

magnatom said:


> I do wonder if this is the Paramedic/paramedisis/Hamilton Nutter bloke. If so I do hope he gets the help he needs.
> 
> If it's not the same chap, then that suggests there are two folk out there who are critically in need of medical help.




No Magnatom on Bloodbus anymore!


----------



## gambatte (31 Mar 2008)

nethalus said:


> No Magnatom on Bloodbus anymore!



What? Has be just dipped out or been banned?


----------



## Tynan (31 Mar 2008)

blimey, congratulations magna, you've clearly riled someone

I take they're just rehashing your posts and youtube clips?

I'd imagine that website is treading a fine line between free speech and libel


----------



## nethalus (31 Mar 2008)

gambatte said:


> What? Has be just dipped out or been banned?




Well his accounts still on there. But heard he wasn't going to visit us anymore. Mind you my rotten other half keeps giving him a hard time like!


----------



## magnatom (31 Mar 2008)

nethalus said:


> Well his accounts still on there. But heard he wasn't going to visit us anymore. Mind you my rotten other half keeps giving him a hard time like!



I might be back on for one more post. However, I am waiting for some information first....


----------

